# Any tips,tricks, or advice?



## kinison (Jul 1, 2010)

I recently purchased a proven pair of Azureus. Its been about a month now. They are somewhere in the age of two and a half years old. Last December was when the last clutch was layed. So id have to say its almost 10 months without any breeding activity. The frogs are very active and seem to love making use of the entire 38gal viv I have setup for them. Since they dont seem to be showing any signs of stress I have entered the "dry season" for them about two weeks ago. Other than using the dry season method, are there any other tips or tricks to help encourage the breeding? I have never bred Azureus before but compared to my other species, Once breeding starts I have never had a stop in production reach ten months. Has anyone else encountered familiar behavior? Thanks for any input guys.


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Well after your dry spell mist the crap out of them and feed them like crazy with new supplements. Give them 2 coco huts with petri dishes. 

show us a pic of them and the tank.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Agree with above but also try some variety in diet with something in addition to fruitflies. Bean Weevils, springtails, FF larvae, etc. Make sure your Viv is well planted and "playful", with things to explore. Try some Barry White playing softly in the background.


----------



## kinison (Jul 1, 2010)

Yeah, here is some pics. the left side of the tank is pretty heavily planted with all sorts of hiding spots using huts and drift wood. The walls will grow in eventually. This tank is only about a month old.


Here are the frogs. Male left Female Right


















And here is some of the tank.


























What are some alternative supplements for dusting food with a good reputation? Primarily I use ReptoCal. I do switch up their diet from fruit flies, spring tails, and every now and then pin head crickets if i can find them small enough.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I use Repashy ICB plus Calcium and I alternate dusting with Repashy Supervit. I believe them to be better than Repcal and herptovit. Tank looks nice but with a terrestrial frog, personally I'd throw in a plant with low lying leaves they can play in. Like maybe a simple pothos.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

What is the humidity in the set-up? I don't see the rationale for the "dry season" cycle with Azureus, as all my pairs breed year round with essentially 95% humidity (closed tanks with frequent hand mistings). A lot of folks don't like to see condensation on the glass (can't see the frogs well), but this is the best sign I've found that there's good humidity for breeding.

This, plus lots of food, and you'll be swimming in tads in no time. Good luck! Richard.


----------



## BOOSHIFIED (Jun 23, 2009)

kinison said:


> Here are the frogs. Male left Female Right


you sure?

to my untrained eye Id say the other way around. 

just an observation so feel free to correct me if im wrong


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

BOOSHIFIED said:


> you sure?
> 
> to my untrained eye Id say the other way around.
> 
> just an observation so feel free to correct me if im wrong



I thought the same thing


----------



## DizzyD (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm w/ jeffr. 
And maybe a little more cover as far as plants, more food than usual, as well as some serious misting, up it to 2x a day. It'll happen. Just be patient and they may not be into being watched constantly.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Yeah, that is totally the male on the right. Look at the wider toe pads. Males have big feet...it's a sign of their virility.


----------



## kinison (Jul 1, 2010)

I got them as a proven pair from Samsonsfrogs. I always thought the toe pad thing as well but he told me the larger one was the female. I picked them up in person before I moved away from socal. About a week ago I emailed him asking about which is male and female because it just seemed strange to me and got the same response. Without seeing the male call I couldn't tell you for sure either way. All I know is one of them lay eggs and its been about 10months since any activity. The tank is rearranged from the picture shown. I will post some updated pics. I use to have the humidity very high. I created some ventilation to lower it thinking that might help but no signs of anything. I will try to feed more heavily and get that humidity back up in the 90's instead of 80's.


----------



## kinison (Jul 1, 2010)

Found the camera. It was just about lights out. I got some pics of the tank but the frogs were already in sleeping spots, so no new pics of the frogs. So your saying get more ground cover? I will see if i can find some pothos locally. heres the pics.


----------



## wesleybrouwer (Apr 17, 2010)

The toepads is just an indication, no exact science in it 

More then once people saw they mistaken by going with the size of the toes,
usualy a good sign is the larger and rounder body of the females.
But yet again, no guarantee.

The one method is seeing them call or lay eggs 


I personaly think that keep, whaterver frog species, breeding year round isn't a natural thing.
You will exhaust you're animals, especially the female, even with adding extra supplements.
Result will be, dying early or stop producing good offspring or even stop laying at all.

The 2 suplements i use are, Dendrocare and Herpetal amphib, additional i spray by hand with liquid calcium and multi-vit solved in the water.

Wesley Brouwer
Workgroup DN English Magazine.









Check out our webshop to see the first English release:
Dn Magazine 2010 English


----------



## kinison (Jul 1, 2010)

So I put in a new male I purchased. We are on day three and she laid for me. I see what seems to be four eggs in the hut. I will pull them tommrow. Now I am positive the larger toepads from is the female.


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

Do you have pictures of the male?


----------



## kinison (Jul 1, 2010)

Um, I can take a picture of the new male if you'd like. The female has larger toe pads than him to. Shes huge. I pulled that clutch and there was only 1 egg. Yesterday she laid 4 more. So now I have a total of 5 eggs in my incubator. We will see how they turn out. I will take some pictures later.


----------

